# What else can they eat?



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I just read the post about feeding goldfish oranges. I tried it with my goldies. and they loved it! So, my question is, what else can they eat/do they like? I've only been feeding them fish food up 'til now.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

They go mad for peas, get some frozen peas defrost them and pop the little bits out the shells (if you have a hamster they love the shells) and if the fish are small squish the pea bits in your fingers till they will fit in goldies mouth


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

You might also try blanched spinach, leaf lettuce, cucumbers, squash, pumpkin, green beans and apples. 

I've always looked at it like this, if it is something (veggie) that I like my fish will probably enjoy it too.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Anything in the fish food department and then some. Stay away from too much meaty foods but some of that now and then is ok too. I feed mine: shrimp pellets, sinking algae wafers, formula II frozen algae, krill, bloodworms, grindal worms, fish flakes, sinking goldfish pellets, zucchini, cucumbers, bananas, oranges, water melon, earthworms, mosquito larvae, tubifex worms, brine shrimp, pizza crust, duckweed and some more I can think of right now. Their shelf is better stocked then my kitchen.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I've fed them:
Aquarian brand goldfish flakes
LFS store brand "fancy goldfish" flakes
LFS store brand "color enhancing" flakes
LFS store brand spirulina flakes
San Francisco Bay brand variety pack---frozen brine shrimp, bloodworms, & something green--I forget what they call it but it's mostly romaine. 
Azoo brand freeze-dried bloodworms
Frozen Mysis shrimp....I forget what brand
I knew about peas....I've been giving them those regularly, and I just tried oranges. I'll try some of the other suggestions soon. Should I blanch the greens, or just feed them raw?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

blanched will make it easier for them to tear apart.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

pizza crust? i cant imagine that being good for them?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL. They don't get this all the time. Only when we order pizza from Papa John's. Probably once a month. It's really just bread and it won't hurt them as a treat.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

hehe, mine had a bit of cous-cous once..


----------

